

Tell HN: SDHN mid-month (March 16th, 6PM  Lestat's) - Ixiaus

The mid-month meetup is upon us! It's being hosted at Lestat's on Adams at 6PM - I will have a sheet of paper that says "Meetup group" on it. I'm working on making an actual board or sign for next time.<p>If you haven't already, <i>please</i> join the meetup.com group to RSVP!! It also keeps you apprised of the other SDHN meetups that we do (end of month and dev house): http://www.meetup.com/sandiegohn/<p>My name is Parnell, btw.
======
bdesimone
Lot's of fun. I will try to be there.

